# Reno airraces 2006



## grumman-cats (Sep 22, 2006)

Looking for answers. What happen to rare bear. I read that september fury won. I know the bear qualified but apperently didnt' race at all. Does anyone know what happen.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 23, 2006)

2006 Reno Air Race results: September Fury wins Unlimited Gold Race

September 15, 2006


Mike Brown and Race 232 "September Fury" took the Unlimited Class Gold Race Sunday afternoon with a winning speed of 481.619 mph to cap an exciting and safe week of air racing. Matt Jackson flew "Dreadnought" to a second place finish with a speed of 453.559 mph. Interestingly, the only two inline-engined aircraft, Mustangs "Cloud Dancer" and "Strega" landed with maydays and did not finish the race.

Sport Class

First-place finisher Rod Von Grote in Race 33 cut a pylon to give Jon Sharp in "Nemesis" the win with an official speed of 360.389 mph. The cut put Von Grote in second with an official speed of 358.557.

T-6 Class

Nick Macy flew Race 6 "Six Cat" to a Gold Race win at 235.609 mph. Dennis Buehn finished second at 229.100 mph.

Formula One Class

Race 95 "Mariah" was flown by Gary Hubler to a Gold Race victory at 257.047 mph, with second place going to David Hoover and "Endeavor" at 254.587 mph.

Biplane Class

Tom Aberle drove Race 62 "Phantom" to a decisive victory over all competitors in the Biplane Class with an official Gold Race speed of 251.958. Jeffrey Lo placed second at 231.685 mph in "Miss Gianna".

Jet Class

John Penney won the Jet Class Gold Race with an official speed of 470.195 mph. Rick Vandam finished second in "American Spirit" at 443.349 mph.


----------



## grumman-cats (Sep 30, 2006)

So nobody knows why the bear didn't race. I know it qualified but didn't show in any of the races. Curious and dissapointed.


----------

